# Why is professional swimming a pretentious rich boy sport?



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

Literally all you need is a speedo and a large body of water, doesn't even have to be a filtrated swimming pool, any lake or stream is fine


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 29, 2021)

what about all that expensive body hair removal?


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> what about all that expensive body hair removal?


Pro swimmers are massive fags for not being able to just shave with a razor


----------



## The Megalodon (Oct 29, 2021)

DerShqiptid said:


> Pro swimmers are massive fags for not being able to just shave with a razor


Oh, yeah, just what I want, razorburn on my asshole while I'm trying to swim, sounds great.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 29, 2021)

Because having access to a pool is not free and sometimes hard. Some rich people have a pool at home.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

The Megalodon said:


> Oh, yeah, just what I want, razorburn on my asshole while I'm trying to swim, sounds great.


Why would you shave your asshole if you're gonna be wearing a speedo?


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 29, 2021)

DerShqiptid said:


> Why would you shave your asshole if you're gonna be wearing a speedo?


why wouldn't you shave it anyway?


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 29, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> why wouldn't you shave it anyway?


Why complain about razorburn then?

I think @The Megalodon is just insecure about getting brazillian waxes


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 29, 2021)

You might have something there: People in Elite universities do tend to attend swim clubs.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Oct 29, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> what about all that expensive body hair removal?


Niggers have little body hair, that's no excuse.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 29, 2021)

Blacks can't swim


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Oct 29, 2021)

You can't swim a lot in just any body of water. The Ocean isn't reliable (dangerous, weather, sharks), rivers and lakes are polluted, can be dangerous as well.

 Not only are private pools a huge luxury, but "public" pools tend to be more common in affluent areas than in low-income areas, and this is true in pretty much in all countries.
Sport is something that is a big social marker. There's exceptions depending on your area but contact sports that require only your body, and maybe a ball are usually practised more by the lower class because it's within reach. Sports that requires special terrains, equipments and facilities ( horse-riding, swimming, tennis) are practised more by the higher class.

(I know someone will arrive to tell me about exceptions, that everybody has a horse in their backyard in no-one-cares-ville when they are from ... cool for you)

Also if you snort too much chloride it just fries some parts of your brain and you personality turns snooty 
(i may have made that one up)


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 29, 2021)

The Megalodon said:


> Oh, yeah, just what I want, razorburn on my asshole while I'm trying to swim, sounds great.


Do you swim ass-first?


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 29, 2021)

if you really want to train wear big jorts in the pool so you get like dragonball weighted clothes and shit


----------

